# Them nippers are growing up too fast



## S.L.F (30 Jun 2008)

Hi folks,
I was going past a bunch of young ones (aged between 10 and 13) at the end of my road all dolled up made up and looking like GOD KNOWS WHAT.

So I said to Mrs. SLF looks like they could easily get a job in the make up dept of the circus.

Does anybody else feel that kids are growing up way too fast...

SLF


----------



## shnaek (1 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> So I said to Mrs. SLF looks like they could easily get a job in the make up dept of the circus.


Because they look like clowns??


----------



## Pique318 (1 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Does anybody else feel that kids are growing up way too fast...



Yeah, but maybe that's because I'm getting older. I'm only in my early 30s but 'It wasn't like that in my day'


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Hi folks,
> I was going past a bunch of young ones (aged between 10 and 13) at the end of my road all dolled up made up and looking like GOD KNOWS WHAT.
> 
> So I said to Mrs. SLF looks like they could easily get a job in the make up dept of the circus.
> ...


Like many (males in particular) of their generation my father and father in law, of necessity, both started working full time around the age of 13/14. In those days the transition from child to adult didn't seem to pass through what we now call the teenage years. I'm sure that the older generations of the time bemoaned the precocity of the younger generation too. Plus ca change...


----------



## Simeon (1 Jul 2008)

A certain Greek philosopher (469 - 399 BC) who won't remain nameless for long, once said, "Children today are tyrants. They contradict their parents, gobble their food and tryannise their teachers".   ........ plus c'est la meme chose!


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

_*"*Few parents nowadays pay any regard to what their children say to them. The old-fashioned respect for the young is fast dying out." _


-- Oscar Wilde​


----------



## Blossy (1 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Hi folks,
> I was going past a bunch of young ones (aged between 10 and 13) at the end of my road all dolled up made up and looking like GOD KNOWS WHAT.
> 
> So I said to Mrs. SLF looks like they could easily get a job in the make up dept of the circus.
> ...


 
i agree completely, the way kids dress like early twenty year olds! the new craze that i have heard or recently is that the teeny boppers are going to the underaged discos without any underwear on!!!!! *shock*
and the worse thing about this is they actuallly wrap thier underwear around thier wrists so the boys know they are free in every sense of the word!!!!!! a complete disgrace!!

i myself am in my mid twenties and i look at some 'young ones' and feel they are more done up than me at times! it wont even be mentioned about fake tan for confirmations etc! there were other threads on this!


----------



## Caveat (1 Jul 2008)

Blossy said:


> ...the new craze that i have heard or recently is that the teeny boppers are going to the underaged discos without any underwear on!!!!! *shock*
> and the worse thing about this is they actuallly wrap thier underwear around thier wrists so the boys know they are free in every sense of the word!!!!!! a complete disgrace!!


 
Holy... 

Are you serious?  What sort of age group are you talking about?


----------



## Blossy (1 Jul 2008)

well i heard it thru a friend mother and her daughter was only 14!!! i mentioned it at a party one nite just having a chat and i was shocked to hear that the majority of the people had heard of this new 'craze'.

a man at work has a ten year old son who 'frenchied' a girl last week! its crazy! 
at ten i was gutted i was too old for polly pockets!!  let alone anything else!!! 

to be honest the complete disco thing made me almost sick!!! they run straight into the bathrooms or down the side of the hall or wherever and take them off! my friends mom only found out by chance because her 14 year old daught forgot something and ran up the stairs and the mother saw for herself! needless to say she certainly was not allowed to go out!


----------



## pc7 (1 Jul 2008)

Blossy said:


> a man at work has a ten year old son who 'frenchied' a girl last week! its crazy!


Frenchied!! God I haven't heard that said in years! We used to play Frenchy Go Henchy instead of kiss chasing it was hilarious! we were 13/14 though! he he he Blossy you brought a giggle to me this evening!


----------



## S.L.F (1 Jul 2008)

shnaek said:


> Because they look like clowns??



That was my thought process.

I didn't know young girls are a bit wild but I never suspected that they would be going to those extremes.

I recall that Bondi Beach in Stillorgan had a bit of a reputation for wildness with young kids both inside and outside


----------



## PM1234 (1 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I recall that Bonzi Beach in Stillorgan had a bit of a reputation for wildness with young kids both inside and outside



Isn't it Bondi Beach Club? You really have to stay with it, S.L.F.


----------



## S.L.F (1 Jul 2008)

PM1234 said:


> Isn't it Bondi Beach Club? You really have to stay with it, S.L.F.



I did try to get in but the bouncers kept asking who was it I was collecting.

Maybe I should try to develop some black heads and spots.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

Blossy said:


> i agree completely, the way kids dress like early twenty year olds! the new craze that i have heard or recently is that the teeny boppers are going to the underaged discos without any underwear on!!!!! *shock*
> and the worse thing about this is they actuallly wrap thier underwear around thier wrists so the boys know they are free in every sense of the word!!!!!! a complete disgrace!!
> 
> i myself am in my mid twenties and i look at some 'young ones' and feel they are more done up than me at times! it wont even be mentioned about fake tan for confirmations etc! there were other threads on this!





Caveat said:


> Holy...
> 
> Are you serious?  What sort of age group are you talking about?





Blossy said:


> well i heard it thru a friend mother and her daughter was only 14!!!


Now that's what I call authoritative! 


Caveat said:


> Holy...
> 
> Are you serious?  What sort of age group are you talking about?


Yes - and if they're over the age of consent please post the address of this disco so that I can check it out for research purposes.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

Blossy said:


> a man at work has a ten year old son who 'frenchied' a girl last week! its crazy!
> at ten i was gutted i was too old for polly pockets!!  let alone anything else!!!


Sorry - I'm not hip with the jive lingo these days. Is "polly pockets" a euphemism for something rude or pleasurable?


----------



## eileen alana (2 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Sorry - I'm not hip with the jive lingo these days. Is "polly pockets" a euphemism for something rude or pleasurable?


 

Polly pockets are little girls toys


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2008)

eileen alana said:


> Polly pockets are little girls toys


Hmmmm. Dirty....


----------



## Pique318 (2 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Now that's what I call authoritative!


No need for the sarcasm. It's a common occurence unfortunately. My friend dropped his daughter at a youth disco but on the way home realised she had left her mobile in the car so turned around to give it to her. When he arrived back, he found her with a bunch of friends near the disco removing their knickers before they went into the disco.
She was 14 too as I recall....


----------



## eileen alana (2 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Hmmmm. Dirty....


 
  [broken link removed]


----------



## truthseeker (2 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> No need for the sarcasm. It's a common occurence unfortunately. My friend dropped his daughter at a youth disco but on the way home realised she had left her mobile in the car so turned around to give it to her. When he arrived back, he found her with a bunch of friends near the disco removing their knickers before they went into the disco.
> She was 14 too as I recall....


 
Now not meaning to insinuate that your friend is not a good parent or anything and perhaps the peer pressure that 14 year olds are exposed to is stronger than parental authority........but - surely if you have a good relationship with your child and are able to talk to her about sexuality etc...a well balanced kid wouldnt be taking her knickers off to be part of the 'gang' at the youth disco? Or am I just totally missing the point? In my day it was fear of reprisals that kept me behaving not openess in the family home about sexuality - then again I cant remember much about discos at that age - perhaps because the only ones I was allowed to go to were the school discos and they were overrun with teachers.

Are there no adults supervising these discos, if so does the adult not notice that young girls have their knickers tied round their wrist?


----------



## ney001 (2 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> No need for the sarcasm. It's a common occurence unfortunately. My friend dropped his daughter at a youth disco but on the way home realised she had left her mobile in the car so turned around to give it to her. When he arrived back, he found her with a bunch of friends near the disco removing their knickers before they went into the disco.
> She was 14 too as I recall....



I wonder is this somewhat of an urban myth - because I heard the exact same story from a friend of mine via a friend etc.  I have however observed a girl of about 18-20 in a disco bar wearing her thong around her ankle!.............. i'm sure her parents would be proud.  I remember going out when I was a teenager, if I wore anything above knee length my dad promptly told me to get back upstairs and put on the skirt that goes with that belt!.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> No need for the sarcasm. It's a common occurence unfortunately. My friend dropped his daughter at a youth disco but on the way home realised she had left her mobile in the car so turned around to give it to her. When he arrived back, he found her with a bunch of friends near the disco removing their knickers before they went into the disco.
> She was 14 too as I recall....


Sorry - I didn't realise that you had *TWO *second hand reports of this sort of thing. I am totally convinced now. Thanks.


----------



## Pique318 (2 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Sorry - I didn't realise that you had *TWO *second hand reports of this sort of thing. I am totally convinced now. Thanks.



Why bother....


----------



## Green (3 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Why bother....


 
Don't let him bother you! 

You are, of course, correct. About a year ago, there were reports in both the Sunday World and the Sunday Independent about one particular disco in South Dublin, the Wes in Wesley College. A reporter in the SW had gone undercover in the disco and had reported on certain sexual activities which were taking place there. I would imagine, as other posters have indicated, they might be common to other places too. The Sunday Independent then had a number of report defending the disco saying this was not the case. I could find the actual report but the one below should give you an idea that there were report along then lines that I indicated. 

http://www.independent.ie/lifestyle/we-dont-need-drink-for-a-fun-night-out-1081375.html


----------



## HelloJed (12 Jul 2008)

I can understand Clubman's reaction in this case. Someone hears a story about girls who wrap their knickers around their wrists, someone sees several girls dressed up like they're out in the town and their logical conclusion is that 'kids are growing up too fast'. It's a blatant generalisation.

I doubt that someone who knew a group of twenty-somethings who regularly had one night stands or dressed a certain way would think that all twenty-somethings were like that, just like only a very naive person would assume that every retired person knitted or went to the bingo every weekend. 

But I think young people are being lumped together by what we hear either in private conversation or in the media, and it always surprises me how quickly people accept negative information at face value. Tweenies/Teenagers are either hoodlums that wouldn't think twice about binge drinking and commiting crimes, or they are sex objects who dress provocatively and tie their knickers around their wrists. Somehow it's become common to fear or look down upon these age groups.

I'm sure parents out there (I'm not one of them, but I do sympathise as I was once that age too!) become annoyed with all these generalisations. There are plenty of kids who are well-mannered and perfectly happy to just go to a school dance and have a 'chaste' good time, but it's just more reports and talk about how young people are going to the dogs. 

It always surprises me how willing people are to believe the worst - wouldn't you like to give children the benefit of the doubt? I remember how frustrating it was to be young and feel like I didn't have a voice or a say in the world, trying to find my own path in life, and have people tar you with the same stick as everyone else.


----------



## S.L.F (12 Jul 2008)

HelloJed said:


> I can understand Clubman's reaction in this case. Someone hears a story about girls who wrap their knickers around their wrists, someone sees several girls dressed up like they're out in the town and their logical conclusion is that 'kids are growing up too fast'. It's a blatant generalisation.



I am not a prude but some of the videos that kids watch are way over the top, kids are being sexualized too young in life.
Its totally immoral.
Kids should be allowed to be kids.
As for the young girls, 10yrs to 14yrs, I saw I was referring to the make up not the dress sense.



HelloJed said:


> I doubt that someone who knew a group of twenty-somethings who regularly had one night stands or dressed a certain way would think that all twenty-somethings were like that, just like only a very naive person would assume that every retired person knitted or went to the bingo every weekend.



We are not talking about 20 yr olds nor old people, who are adults that are responsible for their own actions, we are talking about young kids that we have a responsibility towards.



HelloJed said:


> But I think young people are being lumped together by what we hear either in private conversation or in the media, and it always surprises me how quickly people accept negative information at face value. Tweenies/Teenagers are either hoodlums that wouldn't think twice about binge drinking and commiting crimes, or they are sex objects who dress provocatively and tie their knickers around their wrists. Somehow it's become common to fear or look down upon these age groups.



As you say yourself


HelloJed said:


> *It's a blatant generalisation.*





HelloJed said:


> I'm sure parents out there (I'm not one of them, but I do sympathise as I was once that age too!) become annoyed with all these generalisations. There are plenty of kids who are well-mannered and perfectly happy to just go to a school dance and have a 'chaste' good time, but it's just more reports and talk about how young people are going to the dogs.



I am one of those parents and I am concerned with the way things are developing.
I'm glad you admit you are not a parent.
When you are a parent come back onto AAM and talk of whether or not you approve of girls not even in their teens wearing revealing clothes.



HelloJed said:


> It always surprises me how willing people are to believe the worst - wouldn't you like to give children the benefit of the doubt? I remember how frustrating it was to be young and feel like I didn't have a voice or a say in the world, trying to find my own path in life, and have people tar you with the same stick as everyone else.



I think this last section is basically part of growing up


----------



## HelloJed (12 Jul 2008)

S.L.F, not once did I say that it was right or wrong for kids to wear makeup or whether I approve or disapprove of kids wearing revealing clothes. My point is that it's a knee jerk reaction to assume that ALL kids are growing up too fast because you see/hear about SOME kids dressing and behaving like this.

How exactly should I show my responsibility towards these kids? Should I drag them back home and give their parents a lecture? And where would you draw the line? Should I show my social responsibility by telling their parents off for letting their kids use mobile phones (supposed cancer risk), be overweight (health risk) or teasing others (bullying)? Like it or not, I would never tell a parent how to bring up, dress or feed their child, even if I didn't approve of it.

It's easy to see the extremes out there and be upset and worried by the examples listed in this thread, but that does not mean that it is the norm.


----------



## S.L.F (12 Jul 2008)

HelloJed said:


> S.L.F, not once did I say that it was right or wrong for kids to wear makeup or whether I approve or disapprove of kids wearing revealing clothes. My point is that it's a knee jerk reaction to assume that ALL kids are growing up too fast because you see/hear about SOME kids dressing and behaving like this.
> 
> How exactly should I show my responsibility towards these kids? Should I drag them back home and give their parents a lecture? And where would you draw the line? Should I show my social responsibility by telling their parents off for letting their kids use mobile phones (supposed cancer risk), be overweight (health risk) or teasing others (bullying)? Like it or not, I would never tell a parent how to bring up, dress or feed their child, even if I didn't approve of it.
> 
> It's easy to see the extremes out there and be upset and worried by the examples listed in this thread, but that does not mean that it is the norm.



I never suggested that you did approve of the things *some *kids are doing these days.
..............................
I think some of the videos on the likes of MTV and others are just too advanced for kids.
There was another recent thread about how kids are being sexualized, can't remember the name of it.
I think society has let them down, we in spite of our great wealth (none of which I have) have forgotten our most valuable resource, our children.

I believe if we got all our TVs and threw them out they'd be much better off (sounds like a new thread).


SLF


----------



## becky (13 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I believe if we got all our TVs and threw them out they'd be much better off (sounds like a new thread).
> 
> 
> SLF


Agreed I went without a TV for about 2 months and listened my CD's and Radio 1 - always swore I would not watch as much TV but reverted to type.  While we're at it we should throw out the Internet too.


----------



## MrMan (14 Jul 2008)

Can you not just restrict what your kids watch?




S.L.F said:


> I never suggested that you did approve of the things *some *kids are doing these days.
> ..............................
> I think some of the videos on the likes of MTV and others are just too advanced for kids.
> There was another recent thread about how kids are being sexualized, can't remember the name of it.
> ...


----------



## S.L.F (14 Jul 2008)

becky said:


> Agreed I went without a TV for about 2 months and listened my CD's and Radio 1 - always swore I would not watch as much TV but reverted to type.  While we're at it we should throw out the Internet too.



Once lived in a house that only had R.T.E. 1 & 2 TV3 and the Irish channel.

It was heaven

Regarding the internet, take the good with the bad.



MrMan said:


> Can you not just restrict what your kids watch?



My boy is only 4 so I have great control over what he watches but the reality is that some of the stuff on TV is just filth and smut.


----------

